# Pls suggest good Liquid Cooler form My PC



## avi007 (Feb 21, 2014)

My Config 

Intel Core i5-3

 Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM 

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

Cooler Master GM 650 

WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

Corsair H60 2013 Edition @4300 locally.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 22, 2014)

avi007 said:


> My Config
> 
> Intel Core i5-3
> 
> ...



what is the exact model of cpu? which mobo do you have?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2014)

Post the entire PC config: just "i5 3" is not a PCU, mention exact model. Also mention model of motherboard and any overclocking desire.


----------

